# Anavar for women question



## Hardworkpayz (Dec 26, 2015)

My wife has been on an Anavar 10mg QD cycle for about 5 weeks and about at week 3 she started noticing extreme bloating in the lower abdominal area. It has since gotten worse. Has anyone had experience with this or suggestions on how to combat the bloat? She has read that increasing the dose may help or would a digestive enzyme be the best option. She is not experiencing any other sides at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GearHead40 (Dec 26, 2015)

Are you sure it's anavar?


----------



## Hardworkpayz (Dec 26, 2015)

It is zhengzhou pharma from domestic supply. She has tried the paxton anavar before with minimal results and with this has gotten a 7lb gain with no body fat percentage change.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GearHead40 (Dec 26, 2015)

Maybe she's allergic to the filler.  Anavar should not make you gassy lol.  Kinda weird.  Try going over to ASF or find Sheri-V and ask her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GearHead40 (Dec 27, 2015)

Honestly gaining 7lbs in 5 weeks and bloated sounds like your anavar is dianabol.  You could buy an anavar test tube and test yourself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardworkpayz (Dec 27, 2015)

We might try that. I guess by bloat i mean extreme gas and intestinal bloating like hard as a rock not water bloat. She also has an allergy to mammal protein she got through an tick bit so already has some intestinal problems. She has to use soy protein. I'm thinking the increase in protein has some to do with this. I use dbol and it's not like the bloat I have experienced. But the filler is an idea to look into.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GearHead40 (Dec 27, 2015)

If she's not bloated on the outside its probably not dbol.  Umm...quinoa is a complete protein.  Probably just not digesting the soy properly.  Try Chia protein or hempseed protein.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardworkpayz (Dec 28, 2015)

Cool thanks for the info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

